# anybody still burning



## mrhaney (Apr 7, 2010)

im still burning although temps have been in 70-80 for almost 2 weeks ,i know its going to get cold again and have used 0 gas this year and want to keep it that way the gas co came to make sure my meter had not been tampered with ,weve been heating all our hot water and i had to turn the valves off to the furnace coil because weve used a/c last 2 days,but its easier to keep the boiler runing, im burning about 20 lbs of coal a day and havent servicedthe hopper for 15 days she just sits down there and idles plan on shutting down may 1  for the season


----------



## Nofossil (Apr 7, 2010)

Probably lit my last fire last night. Don't need it for the house, but need it for the DHW and hot tub. Probably wouldn't have bothered, but I'd like to get rid of the wood in the basement so I can sweep up. I'll get 300 kBTU into storage and that should last into next week.

With the solar hot water panels that I have, I can't start using them until after the last frost - a bit early yet.


----------



## ikessky (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been running my NG furnace for a few weeks now.  If I had a boiler, I would have probably do like you guys and kept it going, but the forced air wood furnace I have just makes the house too warm.  Besides, the NG furnace has only been kicking on at night a few times a night.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm still burning, but I have a pellet boiler.  I'm going to run it until I run out of pellets.


----------



## webie (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep in fact I just lit the solo 60 just afew minutes ago . Just got 1.6 inches of rain here the last day and talking only highs around 50 the next two days and cloudy and rain . My storage was down to  about 145 so I will give it a good charge up and be good again for a few days .


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 7, 2010)

No storage here, but yes still burning.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 7, 2010)

Have not had a fire since last week. Temps are way too high and boiler in basement will make living room way too warm right now(supposed to hit 88 today, 3rd straight record breaking temp day)...but, pre-summer is about over as temps won't get out of 50's on Saturday so she'll get fired up again. Was really weird sitting on the deck last night @ 8pm in t-shirt, shorts and no shoes!


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Apr 7, 2010)

The house was cold this morning so just a small fire to dry out the cellar and warm the house up  . No storage here


----------



## WoodNotOil (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been burning a single load every few days for DHW.  When I am around to reload and get a long enough burn to heat the entire storage up, then I will be able to go longer between burns.  I never stop burning, just more space between fires in the shoulder and summer...


----------



## ihookem (Apr 7, 2010)

One load yesterday, day before and two loads a day for the rest of the week. 27 * and snow tomorrow night. Winter out der boys.


----------



## Rory (Apr 8, 2010)

Basically, what WoodNotOil said  It never ends, it just slows down for a spell


----------



## Gary S (Apr 8, 2010)

I been starting a small fire most evenings for a while now. There were a few days I didn't. The night temps are going to be in the 20 for a few night now so I'm glad I didn't shut it down.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 8, 2010)

Keeping a small fire on, occasionally letting it go out.  Pre-heating the DHW, and keeping the chill out of the basement area.
Wishing I had storage, so I could keep the heat for a couple of days at a time.
It is supposed to be a rainy few days - the family will like the warmer house.
I think it's easier to keep the fire going and open a window for some cool fresh air than to let the fire go out and try to keep the heat in by closing all the windows.
Happy burning!


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Apr 8, 2010)

Still burning, it's upper 30's here & the house had dropped to 62. Randy


----------



## herbdan (Apr 8, 2010)

Not using the wood furnace (BK APEX) but using the RSF see through fireplace, mostly when we get home from work.  The RSF keeps the house toasty when the outside temps stay above 28F.  Using more firestarters than I like, but heck they don't cost much since we buy the big box's of em when on sale....


Herbster


----------



## Ncountry (Apr 9, 2010)

Still burning, in my first season with used $500 tarm502, heating domestic water. It is a surprise to be able to throw 2 splits in the stove in the am and 2 in the pm and the fire never goes out. No visible smoke except when I open the door to add wood and there is a face full. I heard snow is forcast for friday so I may have to add more than 2 splits tonight.I think the tarm paid for itself , I will have to keep on saving for a new gaser.


----------



## Deere10 (Apr 9, 2010)

Same here Jimbo    Still burning,,,  No storage  kinda nice 2 pieces in the am  2 in the pm.. Looking like its gonna cool off for the weekend. Should be able to make it to the end of the month.. Then make the switch to oil.. no big deal got both tanks full from last fall..


----------



## Hunderliggur (Apr 9, 2010)

With 90+ the last few days I have not been burning for a week.  May fire it up tomorrow evening since the high MAY reach 60 Friday and Saturday.  I have some wood I would like to use up.


----------



## ken999 (Apr 9, 2010)

Still burning the E-Classic. I light it and run the temp up to 190 twice a day for DWH and the occasional house warm up. Temps are supposed to dip for the next few days so I'll be tapping into some of the heat to keep momma happy. I'm using 1/2 a wheelborrow load of wood a day. I've got lot's of junk wood to clean up around here and I don't intend to quit for a while.


----------



## 101x81 (Apr 9, 2010)

i still burning,

the nights are cold here


----------



## heaterman (Apr 9, 2010)

One of my boys is still firing his old H-4 Hardy OWB. Hardy has a good design for making hot water and he uses it year round. A load of wood every three days will make all the hot water for his family of 5. Right now he needs it for heat 33* with stiff north wind and snow as we speak.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 17, 2010)

My taxes are in the mail . . . and it's snowing as I type!! Yup, still burnin' :cheese:


----------



## Chris S (Apr 17, 2010)

One load every other day,  except yesterday my wife refilled it, and for the first time in 5 months, the boiler reached temp, and went idle.
Storage at 180 this morning, but it's cold outside, so I may have to light a fire tomorrow.


----------



## Hunderliggur (Apr 17, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> My taxes are in the mail . . . and it's snowing as I type!! Yup, still burnin' :cheese:



I think tax forms make good fire starter!


----------



## trehugr (Apr 18, 2010)

6" of new S$#% on the %$#@&* ground.... happily still burning


----------



## heaterman (Apr 18, 2010)

Snow in the air and 34* here yesterday according to management. I didn't see it as I was on the road but I smelled lot's of wood smoke on the way home late last night.


----------



## Kipstr (Apr 18, 2010)

We are back to late winter temps and I have been buring every other day. The first of April I was going 4 days between fires.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 18, 2010)

Hunderliggur said:
			
		

> I think tax forms make good fire starter!



Lucky for me, I put your name on my form as the paid-preparer :lol:


----------



## mrhaney (Apr 27, 2010)

im still chugging havent lost the fire since nov ,gonna watch the weather the next couple weeks and maybe let her burn out she s been purrin sweat !


----------



## Nofossil (Apr 27, 2010)

Last fire of the year (revision 3.0) - it's snowing here, and will be in the 20s tonight - no sun today or tomorrow. Time to get the hot tub up to temp and recharge storage.


----------



## webie (Apr 27, 2010)

I wish I could stop burning but looks like another fire tommorrow . Sounds like a feeze again tonight . Summer so close yet so far away  :grrr:


----------



## easternbob (Apr 27, 2010)

I made the mistake of giving the boiler a good cleaning a couple weeks ago, what was I thinking?  Broke down last night and fired it back up, didn't want to use the backup elec. boiler.  Will have to get the vacuum out in a few weeks and clean it out again.  Next year I'm not even going to think about cleaning till after May 1st.


----------



## heaterman (Apr 27, 2010)

You might as well leave it run til around May 11 or 12. Looks like the northern tier states may have a couple nice days from now until then but nothing that would make me think summer is here.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Apr 28, 2010)

Still burning here!  38 tonite!


----------



## pybyr (Apr 28, 2010)

It's snowing in VT and 33F outside.  I am out of good wood and cut up pallets with the chainsaw this afternoon to get a fire going.  Bring on the warm temps, please!


----------



## Piker (Apr 28, 2010)

I think we're supposed to get frost here tonight.  I have been slacking on making DHW with the wood boiler lately... so the tanks were too cool (less than 100) to get much usable heat into the house on a frosty night, so we're burning as we speak. Probably won't have to fire again until Friday evening.

cheers


----------



## ken999 (Apr 28, 2010)

Piker said:
			
		

> I think we're supposed to get frost here tonight.  I have been slacking on making DHW with the wood boiler lately... so the tanks were too cool (less than 100) to get much usable heat into the house on a frosty night, so we're burning as we speak. Probably won't have to fire again until Friday evening.
> 
> cheers



You've got a new Froling downstairs and you've been slacking keeping the DHW up??...

Shame shame...lol....


----------



## Piker (Apr 28, 2010)

ken999 said:
			
		

> Piker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I know... it's a very pitiful situation...   

In other unrelated news, the surge supressor I installed on the froling seemed to do it's job the other day when the power line down the road took a direct lightning strike.  (thank goodness) Some of our other electronic equipment in the house didn't fair so well though... printer and phones all fried.  TV and Froling OK... life's good!!

cheers


----------



## pybyr (Apr 28, 2010)

Piker said:
			
		

> ken999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm--now that you mention it, given the investment/ effort involved in one of these good grade boilers, I am glad that I have a pair of ground rods and a very long ground conductor down below the ground water table, combined with an industrial-grade lightning impulse suppressor- an ounce of prevention...

http://www.iceradioproducts.com/impulse2.html#6


----------



## 101x81 (Apr 28, 2010)

still burning once a day, 4 inch of snow yesterday


----------



## Hunderliggur (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish I was.  It is a little cool inside tonight but it will be in the 70's tomorrow and the 80's for the weekend.  The broiler chicks are in a brooder in the boiler shed so I don't really want to start the boiler.


----------



## heaterman (Apr 29, 2010)

Piker said:
			
		

> ken999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piker, be aware that each time a suppressor takes a hit, it's ability and performance is degraded.  I have a customer at the end of a road (power line stops in his yard) who learned about that the hard way. He would fry everything in his house at least once a year until he installed pro grade suppressors on his valuable equipment (Viessmann and multiple computers) Things were fine for a couple years and then it all smoked again. Being an electronics nut, he did a bunch of research on the merits of surge suppressors and found out; A. there huge differences in protection offered by some of the better grade products and , B. they all degrade with each "hit". 
We had a highly informative and interesting discussion on "The Wall" at heating help . com regarding that topic. I'm sure you could find it in the archives there.


----------



## Piker (Apr 30, 2010)

heaterman said:
			
		

> Piker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had this same discussion with the guys at the Hite company here in town... for sure, surge supressors degrade their ability to absorb with each hit.  I have been contemplating upgrading to a better unit... or perhaps just replacing this one now with another like it.  Problem is, the instructions for this surge supressor don't tell you how much protetection you can lose before the green indicator light goes out...  

cheers


----------



## heaterman (Apr 30, 2010)

Prevailing wisdom is to just replace them every 2-3 years. If the equipment being protected is of enough value to warrant a good grade suppressor it's not worth taking a chance on.


----------



## mrhaney (May 8, 2010)

im going to shut down tues or wed when ever the coal burns out going to be 40 here this weekend at night


----------



## heaterman (May 8, 2010)

Snowing here right now. 2 of my 4 kids still burning. Lows in the mid 20's for the next three nights. Doesn't look good for my flower garden ............


----------



## Sawyer (May 8, 2010)

heaterman said:
			
		

> Snowing here right now. 2 of my 4 kids still burning. Lows in the mid 20's for the next three nights. Doesn't look good for my flower garden ............



Same problem here!


----------



## herbdan (May 8, 2010)

Saturday morning, 38 F, lit a fire in the RSF Fireplace....Good enough to take the chill out of the air.

Herbster


----------



## chuck172 (May 8, 2010)

I burn twice a week for hot water. Starting to worry about bringing wood in during the summer because of bugs. I usually keep a supply in the basement but I think I'll just cart it in as needed till the winter.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (May 9, 2010)

Frost the other day, 35  °F  here Sunday morning, supposed to be in the 20's tonight. With the wind, we decided to pull all the plants out of the greenhouse, and now I have the heat running in the garage slab to keep the plants toasty. Looks like it'll be Tuesday b4 they get any sun.


----------



## Nofossil (May 9, 2010)

Snowing here too. This really is the last fire of the year. though. Really.


----------



## ihookem (May 9, 2010)

I burned two small loads yesterday and one today, might burn one more tonight.


----------



## Fred61 (May 9, 2010)

nofossil said:
			
		

> Snowing here too. This really is the last fire of the year. though. Really.



I think those were my words two weeks ago!


----------



## Rory (May 9, 2010)

Highs in the 40s with strong winds today, overnight lows in the 30s.  There really isn't a "heating season" here, it's a year 'round condition with an occasional temporary pause.  Since we burn for DHW year 'round anyways, I'm convinced the regular use of my system is a good thing, burning off condensation, etc.


----------



## heaterman (May 10, 2010)

Lows in the teens here tonight. Good thing the garden isn't up yet.


----------



## DenaliChuck (May 10, 2010)

Mid 20's overnight, high 40's during the day.  House warm by solar gain (thermostats off) but DHW by wood 2x/week.  No oil burned since June 2009.


----------



## pybyr (May 11, 2010)

This is feeling like the winter that never fully arrived, but also won't fully leave!  I am eagerly waiting for the consistent arrival of something approximating Spring!


----------



## Sawyer (May 11, 2010)

pybyr said:
			
		

> This is feeling like the winter that never fully arrived, but also won't fully leave!  I am eagerly waiting for the consistent arrival of something approximating Spring!



I hear you Trevor!

Same weather in Wisconsin. Light rain and snow after midnight.  >:-(


----------



## Frozen Canuck (May 11, 2010)

I know it is a bad thing but this is probably the only time of year we are warmer than those south of 49.   

18c/64.4f here today low of 11c/51.8f tonight.

Enjoy the snow, don't forget it is only the beginning of May.

Plenty of cold weather left before winter. LOL


----------



## Sawyer (May 11, 2010)

I always enjoy the times when I can call the kids in AZ and tell them it's warmer here. Probably because it happens so little. Enjoy the warmth, you earned it last winter!


----------



## ikessky (May 11, 2010)

Sawyer, where in Northern WI are you?


----------



## Sawyer (May 11, 2010)

ikessky said:
			
		

> Sawyer, where in Northern WI are you?



Oma, north of Mercer.


----------



## ikessky (May 11, 2010)

Wow, you are in Northern WI.  I'm south of you in Prentice.


----------



## Sawyer (May 11, 2010)

The tropical zone!


----------

